# Breedings Taking Place Cross Seas



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I personally like, good thing I am not a millionare. I do love to imprint a pup though up to a year or two old though, I think its cool to see how they mature and turn out to be.

BNN 2882 
BNN 2900
BNN 2852
BNN 2910
BNN 2905
BNN 2822 
BNN 2870
BNN 2893
BNN 2913
BNN 2796
BNN 2814
BNN 2860
BNN 2895

I know mine is a big list, but its alot of the the same genetics repeated over and over again in each breeding.8)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> I personally like, good thing I am not a millionare. I do love to imprint a pup though up to a year or two old though, I think its cool to see how they mature and turn out to be.
> 
> BNN 2882,
> BNN 2900
> ...


nice list you got there. I esp like the first 2 litters you posted :mrgreen:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> nice list you got there. I esp like the first 2 litters you posted :mrgreen:


I figured you probally would, I just know what I like and its not a whole lot really, it looks like alot of litters but its really alot of the samething over and over again. hoping more people pop on with their likes, yours are pretty obvious;-)


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

got one coming from 2852. Hope I get a good one.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

can someone help me out ... is there a website where i type in the numbers and can see the breedings?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tyree Johnson said:


> can someone help me out ... is there a website where i type in the numbers and can see the breedings?


http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/

use internet explorer as the browser...

you can enter numbers or names to search for dogs, 
for litters, make sure you go to litters...and then punch in the numbers


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/
> 
> use internet explorer as the browser...
> 
> ...



nice thanks man


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> got one coming from 2852. Hope I get a good one.


Nice Will, Yea thats a strong one for sure, alot of linebreeding there, genetics are defently there for sure, you get a boy or girl or whatever is the best on your picking order.


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> got one coming from 2852. Hope I get a good one.


Should be a nice combination.
I know Puts his line does well on Duco2, so Berry2 should also do. 
Think that combo of taints from both lines will come together nicely.


----------

